# [solved] Remote Server - network doesn't start up

## Desti²

Hi,

I'M hanging here with trouble on my web server. The server is constantly updated, but was rebooted last about 2 years ago and due to an overheating error I had to shut it down today. But now it's not going back online, it's booting correct, but the network doesn't start. The only thing I found in the log files is

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dec 23 23:09:37 tuxi6 syslog-ng[1687]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.2.4'
> 
> Dec 23 23:09:37 tuxi6 init: Entering runlevel: 3
> ...

 

Any ideas where to look for the error or what may cause it?

----------

## eccerr0r

I suppose first off, is /bin/busybox working?  If you run /bin/busybox does it run normally or does it crash with an error?

```
subaru:/sys/kernel/mm/hugepages/hugepages-2048kB$ /bin/busybox

BusyBox v1.19.0 (2011-10-10 16:55:41 MDT) multi-call binary.

Copyright (C) 1998-2011 Erik Andersen, Rob Landley, Denys Vlasenko

and others. Licensed under GPLv2.

See source distribution for full notice.

Usage: busybox [function] [arguments]...

   or: busybox --list[-full]

   or: function [arguments]...

   BusyBox is a multi-call binary that combines many common Unix

   utilities into a single executable.  Most people will create a

```

----------

## Desti²

Yea, was the first thing i reemerged and it's working fine. 

 *Quote:*   

> busybox 
> 
> BusyBox v1.19.0 (2011-12-23 14:59:15 UTC) multi-call binary.
> 
> Copyright (C) 1998-2011 Erik Andersen, Rob Landley, Denys Vlasenko
> ...

 

EDIT

Finally solved it very easy after founding this: http://lists.busybox.net/pipermail/busybox-cvs/2011-August/032753.html

Uninstalled dhcp and installed dhcpcd and it's all back up online.  :Smile: 

----------

## rhumbliner

i was searching the forums looking for a fix to the busybox "failed to start" problem.  i came across this old post and thought the solution was rather severe.  i had exactly this same problem and it turned out that my ethernet cable had come disconnected from my pc (i think my dog did it).  anyway, turns out that when there is no physical connection the init script returns the cryptic and misleading message that busybox "failed to start".  actually, it failed to find a working internet connection.

just a heads up.

----------

## moodboom

thanks for the post, needed dhcpcd here

 *rhumbliner wrote:*   

> i think my dog did it

 

haha blame the poor dog  :Smile: 

----------

